# شاركنا برأيك: ماهي مشاكل العمارة العربية؟؟



## معمارية سعودية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

أعزائي المعماريين والمعماريات في مختلف أنحاء الوطن العربي ..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد: ​ 


لا بد وأن جميعنا يحلم بالكمال للعمارة العربية في مختلف بقاعها​ 
ونحن على أتم الإستعداد أن نصل بعمارة أوطاننا إلى أعلى درجات الكمال​ 
ولكن حري بنا أن نفهم مما تعاني (العمارة) في الوقت الحالي​ 



والآن .. لماذا لا نفتح هذه السيرة ونسلط عليها (السبوت لايت) ونقول:​ 

ماهي مشاكل العمارة العربية؟؟​ 

إن الإجابة على هذا السؤال سيفتح عيوننا على أشياء كثيرة نراها ونغفل عنها ، أو مشاكل تؤرقنا في العمارة ولا حيلة لنا بها، وربما كانت بداية خير لكل المعماريين سواء الحاليين أو المستقبليين لحل هذه المشاكل ومواجهة تحديات المستقبل التي تنتظر عمارتنا العربية .. ​ 


ولأني من طرح السؤال سأكتفي بالإستماع والمشاركة في آرائكم وتدوينها وربما كتبت لكم ملخصاً يضم جميع آرائكم في نهاية الموضوع... ​ 

لنبدأ بسم الله.. ​


----------



## معماري حنان (27 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اختي معماريه
موضوع رائع وانا شخصيا اعاني من مشكله كبيره في راي الشخصي ولاني ممارسه لمهنه التصميم المعماري اري اننا فقدنا الهويه العربيه فقد اتجهنا اتجاه قوي نحو العولمه تحت شعار التقدم التكنولجي في مواد البناء واساليب الانشاء وانتشرت المباني المشابه للغرب لا تتناسب مع البيئه العربيه قد يجد الكثير كلامي به عداء للتقدم لكن انا لست عدوه التقدم انا عدوه التقليد بدون وعي فاجد كثير من المباني تاخذ اشكال غريبه لا تستطيع استيعابها ونطلق عليها تقدم . لابد ان يكون لنا هويه فاليوم لا استطيع التميز بين بعض المباني بالعواصم العربيه الكبري ومباني بالمدن الغربيه الا بالتعليق واعتقد ايضا ان هذا يعود لعده اسباب اعتماد اكبر المشاريع علي مهندسين اجانب لا يعلمون عن تراثنا الكثير ولا اعلم هل هذا عيب فينا كمهندسين عرب ام عيب في الاتجاه نحو العولمه التي لا يد لنا بها.


----------



## معمارية سعودية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

أشاركك الرأي تماماً، وهذا ما يحصل في دول عربية كثيرة وبعضها واضح كوضوح الشمس
إذن :

مشكلة (1) : فقدان الهوية العربية في العمارة، ونقل تصميمات أجنبية لبلداننا لا تعبر عن بيئتنا وتراثنا



أشكرك أختي معمارية حنان ، في انتظار المزيد من المناقشات الهادفة والمشاكل​


----------



## alaanabil (27 نوفمبر 2007)

تكملة لكلام (معمارى حنان)
والذى اتفق انا ايضا معها فيه 
وارى انا مشكلتنا تنبع فى اننا استخدمنا التقدم فى تنفيذ ما وضعوه من منشأت 
ولم نفكر فى استخدام هذا التقدم فى تطوير ما كنا نجد تنفيذه صعب فى العصور السابقه
ونعتبره من عجائب هذه العصور
فكان من الممكن استخدام هذا التقدم في تطوير العقود والقباب وماتميزت به عمارتنا العربية وقد طمسناها بأيدينا بحجة انها اصبحة ثقيلة او قديمه
يمكننا تخيل كيف تم بناء الاهرامات سابقا ولنتخيل الان لو اعدنا بنائها بالوسائل الحديثة ستكون رائع ويمكن تلافى عيوب قد يكونوا وقعوا فيها
انا لا اعيب على العمارة الغربيه ولكن العيب فينا ايضا لاننا فضلنا الصمت وابهرتنا اعمالهم فجعلتنا نصمت وننساق خلفهم متلهفين لتحقيق ما حققوا .
شكرا لطرحك مثل هذا الموضوع 
واكيد سنجد من الردود ما هو مفيد جدا


----------



## معمارية سعودية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

alaanabil
أشكر لك حضورك معنا ومشاركتك ..​ 
وفعلاً لكل عصر ظروفه الخاصة ، وبناء على ماقلتي أصيغ رأيك في قالب المشكلة 
وأتمنى أني فهمتها صحيحة كما أردتي قولها:​ 
مشكلة (2) الإنبهار بالتصاميم الأجنبية بإعتبار أنها الأفضل وإستخدامها للتنفيذ بدل التطوير​ 


شكراً مرة أخرى ودمتي سالمة​


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (28 نوفمبر 2007)

سلام من الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ومغفرته
طبعا موضوع شيق من مهندستنا المتميزة دوما بمواضيعاها الشيقة والفعالة..
وفي خضم هذا النقاش لا ارى إلا ان ادلو بدلوي ايضا وادع لمهندستنا حرية استخلاص الفائدة المرجوة في سياق مداخلتي المتواضعة..
طبعا ارى ان محور الحديث هنا يدور حول العمارة الدخيلة في اول نقطة وتتبعها انبهارنا بالغرب وهي شقيقة النقطة الاولى فما العمارة الدخيلة الا عمارة الغرب التي انبهرنا بها وبتكنولوجيتها المتطورة
واني اضيف بأن تأخر العمارة العربية ايضا هوواكبر مشاكلها اختفاء الرواد والمعماريين القادة الذين كان لهم الفضل ولازالت بصماتهم حتى يومنا هذا وعلى راسم حسن فتحي شيخ المعماريين العرب والحاصل على جائزة الآغا خان العاليمة للعمارة فمشكلة العمارة العربية الاسلامية الحديثة انها لم تجد من يدافع عليها بفكر متقض وبقوة جامحة وبتفاعل مستمر وبدفاع مستميت مثل ما فعل اوائل المعماريين الكبار ورغم وجود الكثير من معماريي العالم العربي ولكنهم قد خرجوا من سياق العمارة العربية الاصيلة واتجهوا الى الانبعاجات والديكونستركشن الغربي وبدءت العمارة العربية في الإضمحلال فاعتقد وجود رواد وايضا قادة لقضية ما تجعلها على الارض وبين الاعين والعكس بالعكس فإذا لم تجد من يدافع عنها ماتت وسكنت التراب

هذا رأي واتمنى الا اكون قد اطلت واسهبت بالنقاش وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## معمارية سعودية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي معماري حتى الرمق الأخير​ 
وجودك دائماً يثري المواضيع ،وأصيغ قالب المشكلة كما يلي وصححني لو كانت خطأ:​ 


مشكلة (3) : اختفاء العديد من رواد المعمار العربي عن الساحة وافتقادنا لقائدين معماريين يحافظون على تماسك
العمارة العربية وأصالتها أمام موجات التغيير​ 


تحية لك مرة أخرى وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في كل مشاريعك

أختك معمارية سعودية​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

موضوع اكثر من شيق .. دائما التميز احد خصال مواضيعك استاذتنا معماريه سعوديه

اتفق مع ما قيل وسبقني الاخوان والاخوات بطرحه .. فجزاهم الله جميعا كل الخير على المشاراكات النيره والمفيده.

اما عن مداخلتي فهي :
ماهي مشاكل العمارة العربية؟؟
من اهم مشاكلها من وجهة نظري الضعف الشديد في الثقافه المعماريه سواءً على مستوى المعماري او العميل او المجتمع
وتتضح هذه المشكله جليا في اختلاف وجهات النظر التي تتعدى اختلاف الاذواق وتصل الى الاختلاف في الثوابت المعماريه ومباديء العماره.


----------



## معماري حنان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

هذا صحيح اخي ابو صالح ونجد ذلك في تمسك بعض العملاء باراء بخصوص التصميم وقد تكون خاطئه ولكنه لا يستطيع استيعاب ابعادها وللاسف ينفذها له ايضا المهندس لانهاء الموقف وهنا تاتي مشكله اخري التنازلات التي يقدمها بعض المهندسين حتي لا يذهب العميل الي اخر بدلا من محاوله اقناعه بالصواب وذلك لضعف حجته ايضاً...


----------



## معمارية سعودية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي أبو صالح : أشكرك كثيراً وأتفق معك أيضاً كما أتفقت معك الأخت معمارية حنان​ 
وأزيد على هذا أن البعض يتنازل مع معرفته بأن ما يطلبه الزبون خاطئاً مع معرفته التامة أن هذا قد يفقده سمعته كمعماري، وهنا أقول كم اعجبت بمهندسين رفضوا أن يقدموا هذه التنازلات قائلين: لي سمعة وإسم لا أتنازل عنها من أجل إرضاء أذواقكم وهي من الأساس خاطئة ، إن أردتكم أن تذهبوا لغيري فتفضلو.. وفعلاً .. سمعت عن مهندسين كهؤلاء ولكن لأكن عادلة هؤلاء وصلوا مرحلة متقدمة جداً بحيث خسارة هذا الزبون لا تؤثر عليهم مادياً بقدر ماهي إضافة جيدة لسمعتهم ..​ 
وبصراحة (ريحتني) في صياغة المشكلة فأنقلها كما هي :​ 
مشكلة (4): الضعف الشديد في الثقافه المعماريه سواءً على مستوى المعماري او العميل او المجتمع
وتتضح هذه المشكله جليا في اختلاف وجهات النظر التي تتعدى اختلاف الاذواق وتصل الى الاختلاف في 
الثوابت المعماريه ومباديء العماره​ 
أشكرك كثيراً يا أخي ودمت سالماً​


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمتة الله و بركاتة :
انتابني شعور غريب عند قراءة هذا العمل و ان لم اكن مطلع على كل جوانبة سوى اثارني العنوان التي اشرتي اليه و اضيف الى ذلك غياب السياسة العمرانية و المعمارية العربية لدعم المشاريع المحلية و تطويرها من قبل المستثمرين المشاريع المختلفة ضمن المتطلبات المحلية للتقاليد و العادات و للكودات العربية و الشروط ادارة المشاريع المختلفة التي تصمم على الاراضي العربية .
حيث من خلال وضع سياسة واضحة للاختيار المشاريع للابعاد التطور المستقبلي للتكنولوجيا البناء التي تتغير بتقدم الزمن الذي نحن فيه و اكيد ان المعماريين و المهندسين الانشائين و كافة المعنييين بالعمل البنائي مسوؤلون امام الناس بتوفير ما هو جديد و ما يطبق تقاليد و عادات المحلية للدول العربية و ومن هذا سوف لا نكون غرباء في اوطاننا العربية مثل حال سياسة دولة الامارات العربية و هذا راي الشحصي اطلب حواركم فية و شكرا


----------



## معمارية سعودية (29 نوفمبر 2007)

المهندس الأفضل المبتكرين​ 
كلامك صحيح وأنت جعلتني أتخيل فيما لو أن جميع العرب اتحدوا لوضع (كود بناء عربي) 
مع علمي أنه لا يمنع أن تتمسك كل دولة بكودها الخاص، كود بناء سعودي، دود بناء مصري، 
كود بناء إماراتي..وهكذا​ 
هل تتوقع أنه سيجيء هذا اليوم؟؟ إنه أشبه بـ(الحلم العربي) الذي طالما انتظرناه وحلمنا به
وسأختصر المشكلة وانقلها كما هي:​ 

مشكلة (5) غياب السياسة العمرانية و المعمارية العربية لدعم المشاريع المحلية و تطويرها 
من قبل المستثمرين المشاريع المختلفة ضمن المتطلبات المحلية للتقاليد و العادات و للكودات
العربية و الشروط في ادارة المشاريع المختلفة التي تصمم على الاراضي العربية​ 

أشكر مشاركتك وإضافتك الممتازة .. ودمت بخير​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 نوفمبر 2007)

سؤال يفجر الالم في دواخل المعماري العربي 

اختنا الفاضلة معمارية سعودية

اجدني ارى المعماري العربي 
منهزما في منظومة انهزام حضارية واقعة حوله في شتى الميادين
واجده مهزوزا مذبذبا لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء
مما ادى الى ضياع الشخصية والملامح المميزة للمعماري الذي هو يخط الملامح للعمارة

فمن مكث في بلاده لم يخرج منها الى بلاد الاخر
ظل حياته تواقا للسفر والتعلم على ايدي الفكر المخالف المغاير لنا

ومن سافر وشاهد وتعلم وعلم 
رجع برفض كامل لما هو متغلغل في اصالة عمارتنا واصولها

واصبحت العمارة بين ايدي هؤلاء وهؤلاء يتناقلونها تناوبا
الا من رحم الله وهم قليل

ارى ان المعماري المهزوم فكريا وحضاريا هو بالطبع لن ينتج الا عمارة مشوهة
فالعمارة فن وابداع ولا تخرج بملامح واضحة معبرة الا في بيئة فيها معماري راسخ المفاهيم
لديه وضوح في " ماهي العمارة التي يجب ان تكون في اوطاننا العربية ؟ "

في الماضي 
كانت عمارتنا لها سمات وملامح ووضوح ورؤية
ذلك لان المعماري كان يحمل فكرا من صلب تلك الارض والبيئة والعقيدة وتقاليد واخلاق
فكان نتاج ما يدور بداخله مزيجا من كل ذلك وتطبيقا في شكل ووظيفة معمارية اصيلة تعاصر زمنه 

اما اليوم 
فالحضارة الحالية تدفعنا في جميع القطاعات والتي منها العمارة
تدفعنا لثقافة , تدعو الى ان الاستغراب والاستيراد الفكري والثقافي والفني هو الافضل والاعلى
فنجد المعماري الذي ينقل تلك العمارة الغريبة عن بيئته وعن مناخه وعن تقاليده وعن انعكاس عقيدته
نجده ينقلها مع شيء من المسخ ليلبس تلك الاثواب المعمارية المستوردة جسما عربيا في تنافر واضح

مشكلة العمارة العربية هي فكر المعماري المصمم 
الذي كان بالامس البعيد يعكس فكرا قويا مستمدا من عقيدة واخلاق وعادات ومناخ وبيئة في تصاميمه
واليوم هو قد تبدل فكره في طمسٍ ثقافي داخله, فانعكس ذلك على تصاميمه 

م معماري / أشرف الكرم​


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اتفق مع الجميع في النقاط السابقه واحب ان اضيف رأيي
اعتقد ان من اسباب ضعف العماره العربيه هي عدم وجود تعليم اكاديمي حقيقي ينمي مواهب الطلاب ويفتح مداركهم وينمي داخلهم الاحساس بالجمال مع الملائمه للوظيفه فالتعليم المعماري في بلادنا العربيه به من العيوب مافي جميع انواع التعليم من تكراريه وحشو وعدم فاعليه للمناهج وعدم اكتشاف المواهب اضافه الى المحسوبيه واحباط الطلاب الى اخره فيخرج للمجتمع انصاف موهوبين مع تعليم ضعيف او موهوبين دون تعليم وتثقيف معماري وهنا تحدث المشكله وهذا رايي مع الشكر للزميله على اختيارها للموضوع الرائع


----------



## خالد صلاح (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخوة الزملاء.. لي وجهة نظر في هذا الموضوع 
اناري انه لا توجد عمارة عربية .. لا شك ان الحضارة العربية وخليفتها الحضارة الاسلامية من اهم الحضارات في العالم الا ان هذه الحضارة لم تنضج من الناحية المعمارية ليكون لها عمارة خاصة بها ..
العمارة هي منتج رئيسي ثم مادة خام اساسية للاستقرار والنضوج في المجتمع وعي ايضا مؤشر عليه .. لابد ان تكتمل مقومات الحضارة لامة ما وتنضج ليكون هناك استقرار لهذه الحضارة .. الاستقرار الذي يؤدي للحاجة الي البناء ومن ثم فنونه وعلومه والعمارة واحدة من اهمهم .. ومن ثم تظهر خصوصيات في العمارة تعتمد منهج حضارتهم واسلوب حياتهم وتفرز معايير خاصة وقيم معمارية شخصية تتطور الي عمارة خاصة يعتمد مدي نضجها و ثباتها علي الترة الزمنية لهذه الحضارة وفترات الاوج والموت لها . 
الحضارة العربية نشأت اصلا علي عدم الاستقرار والحركة وبرغم جذورها الضاربة في التاريخ الا انها ظلت لمدة طويلة تتفاعل مع نفسها دون ان تؤثر او تتأثر بغيرها من الحضارات وكان سبب ذلك عدم استقرارها ..
وعندما بدأت هذه الحضارة تبدي مظهرا من مظاهر الاستقلال كان الاسلام يرسي قواعد حياة جديدة واسلوب مختلف للعيش وبدا من الواضح ان هذا الدين هو حضارة تامة مختلفة وقيمه ( قيم الدين الاسلامي ) ترتبط اساسا بظروف الحياه واسلوبها .. والغريب هنا ان الاسلام افرز في ايامه الاوائل قواعد معمارية اساسية وابدع رمزية معمارية خاصة هي المسجد .. واثر مباشرة في المسكن ليناسب تعاليمه .. الامر الذي وضع جانبا الحضارة العربية و بدأ منها وبني فوقها صروح الحضارة الاسلامية 
ومن هنا اري ان الذي اثر وتأثرومن ثم بدأ في النضج ليكون عمارة - بالرغم من قصر الفترة الزمنية والتي عوضها الايمان القوي للمسلمين بتعاليمهم التي جاءت في صميم اسلوب الحياة وطريقتها - ليكون عمارة اسلامية اخر نموها وظهورها وانضجها انتشار الاسلام في بلاد عديدة ذات حضارات خاصة بها اعمق واقدم واكثر نضجا من الناحية المعمارية وقبول طبيعه الدين الاسلامي للتأثير العكسي لانه لم يأتي لامة واحدة ولا لحضارة واحدة وانما للناس كافة .. الا انه طفا علي السطح بوادر عمارة قوية يمكن ان تكون لها طرز محلية كثيرة وتصبح عمارة عالمية في اطارها محلية في تفاصيلها .. الا ان الامر مرة اخر عاد الي ضمور نتيجة ضعف الامة الاسلامية وتغير نمط حياتها بشكل سريع وغزو الحضارة الغربية لطريقة هذه المعيشة .. واللهاث وراء كل ما هو غريب وغربي .. فتوقفت وتيرتها السريعه بعد ان وصلت الي مرحلة افراز تفاصيلها المعمارية الخاصة وثباتها وانتشارها .. ثم توارت وراء طعنات ابناءها وشعوبها لها في صميم وقلب الحضارة وهو الدين الذي قامت عليه ..
انهي عرض وجهة نظري بان العمارة العربية - والتي كان غير مقدر لها بكل حال ان تصل لدرجة الطرز نتيجة طبيعه البيئة العرية واسلوب حياتها - كانت اساسا بنيت عليه اعمدة العمارة الاسلامية التي علت وانتشرت ثم خفتت وتوارت الا انها موجودة خلف هذا الستار الذي وضعناه بانفسنا بيننا وبينها .. وهي ما يجب ان نبحث عنه ونعرف مشاكله ونعالجه .. 
شكرا وارجو الا اكون قد اطلت عليكم


----------



## خالد صلاح (29 نوفمبر 2007)

عفوا هناك خطأفي الكتابة في الجملة التالية """وعندما بدأت هذه الحضارة تبدي مظهرا من مظاهر *الاستقلال* كان الاسلام """ وصحيحها "" الاستقرار """


----------



## designer mido (29 نوفمبر 2007)

تكلمت مهندسة مروة عن أحد المشاكل الهامة و هي ضعف اداء التعليم المعماري العربي و سأتكلم عن نفس المشكلة و لكن أضيف لها أبعاد اخري و هي تأخر المواد و المحتويات العلمية و عدم مواكبتها للحديث مما تم اكتشافه و صياغته فلو تصفحنا قائمة المراجع الخاصة بالكتب الجامعية المعمارية نجد أن أحدث مرجع قد يكون من السبعينيات أو الثمانينات و بالتالي فنحن متأخرون بشدة و لا نعلم إلا ما قد تعلموه هم من 30 سنة....بالاضافة الي ذلك نجد أيضا من جوانب ضعف التعليم المعماري العربي تسلط أعضاء هيئة التدريس و تعسفهم العلمي علي طلابهم فلا مجال للطالب بأن يكون نفسه و إنما يكون كما يريد منه الدكتور و ملبيا لميوله الشخصية أي أننا لا نصنع معمارييين مبدعين و فنانين بالدرجة الاولي و انما نصنع مسخا موحدا بفكر لا يقبل التجديد


----------



## bradoine (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اولا بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع
مشكلة العمارة العربية هي حسب رائي مشكلة *هوية* وعدم الثقة في النفس و يعود ذلك بالاساس الى الاستعمار الذي شهدته معظم الدول العربية والغزو الثقافي الغربي . فحتى لغتنا العربية لم تسلم من هذا الغزو بل اكثر من هذا, البعض يستعين بلغة اجنبية للافتخار والاستعلاء!!!


----------



## sasy0o0o (30 نوفمبر 2007)

designer mido قال:


> تكلمت مهندسة مروة عن أحد المشاكل الهامة و هي ضعف اداء التعليم المعماري العربي و سأتكلم عن نفس المشكلة و لكن أضيف لها أبعاد اخري و هي تأخر المواد و المحتويات العلمية و عدم مواكبتها للحديث مما تم اكتشافه و صياغته فلو تصفحنا قائمة المراجع الخاصة بالكتب الجامعية المعمارية نجد أن أحدث مرجع قد يكون من السبعينيات أو الثمانينات و بالتالي فنحن متأخرون بشدة و لا نعلم إلا ما قد تعلموه هم من 30 سنة....بالاضافة الي ذلك نجد أيضا من جوانب ضعف التعليم المعماري العربي تسلط أعضاء هيئة التدريس و تعسفهم العلمي علي طلابهم فلا مجال للطالب بأن يكون نفسه و إنما يكون كما يريد منه الدكتور و ملبيا لميوله الشخصية أي أننا لا نصنع معمارييين مبدعين و فنانين بالدرجة الاولي و انما نصنع مسخا موحدا بفكر لا يقبل التجديد



معكم ايضا ولننظر ايضا لاجندات التعليم ومدى العجز بها
وايضا اسلوب التعليم الجامعى نفسم بين هيئة التدريس والطلبة


----------



## معمارية سعودية (30 نوفمبر 2007)

المهندس أشرف الكرم​ 

ما خطته أناملك يصلح أن ينشر بدون أي تعديلات وإضافات، لقد أبدعت في التعبير ، حقاً وقفة تستحق التأمل خاصة جملة 


> (في الماضي كانت عمارتنا لها سمات وملامح ووضوح ورؤية
> ذلك لان المعماري كان يحمل فكرا من صلب تلك الارض والبيئة والعقيدة وتقاليد واخلاق
> فكان نتاج ما يدور بداخله مزيجا من كل ذلك وتطبيقا في شكل ووظيفة معمارية اصيلة تعاصر زمنه )​​




كم هو رائع أن نضع أيدينا على الجرح لنعرف موطن الألم والمشكلة لنهتدي إلى حلول وعلاج​ 
والآن السؤال هو: هل نستطيع أن نغير أمة كاملة في يوم وليلة لتعود كما كانت متمسكة ببيئتها وعقيدتها وتقاليدها .. هيهات .. فكل زمن وظروفه .. 
أنقل المشكلة كما هي مع شكري الجزيل لفكرك الوضاء​ 
مشكلة (6) مشكلة العمارة العربية هي فكر المعماري المصمم 
الذي كان بالامس البعيد يعكس فكرا قويا مستمدا من عقيدة واخلاق وعادات ومناخ وبيئة في تصاميمه
واليوم هو قد تبدل فكره في طمسٍ ثقافي داخله, فانعكس ذلك على تصاميمه 
​ 
ودمت سالماً​


----------



## معمارية سعودية (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مهندسة مروة ..
أتفق معك كثيراً خاصة وأنه كانت لي فرصة لإطلاع على المناهج البريطانية
ولا أقول أنها الأفضل ولكن هنالك فرق شاسع جداً بيننا وبينهم​ 
أشكرك كثيراً على مشاركتك .. وعلى ضوئها أستخلص المشكلة السابعة​ 

مشكلة (7): ضعف مناهج التعليم المعماري في الجامعات العربية، يعاني التعليم في الوطن العربي من تكرارية وحشو وعدم فاعلية وعدم اكتشاف المواهب اضافة إلى المحسوبية واحباط الطلاب. نفتقر إلى تعليم اكاديمي حقيقي ينمي مواهب الطلاب ويفتح مداركهم وينمي داخلهم الاحساس بالجمال مع الملائمة للوظيفة​ 

أشكرك مرة أخرى


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (30 نوفمبر 2007)

احييي كل من شارك بالمساهمة 
واخص بالتحية صديقتي" اسمحي لي باستخدام هذا اللقب" معمارية سعودية لاضافتها لهذا الموضوع
ارى من اسباب مشكلة العمارة العربية 
العولمة وما جرته من مشاكل "القرية الصغيرة "و "انه عالم واحد" وللاسف نحن"العرب" ممن يلحق بالركب ولسنا من القادة وبالتالي فما يحدث في العالم يصب فينا.... بدون تفكير او وعي 
لا اقول ان هذه عيب مطلق
فلا وجود للاطلاق هنا
فكل شيئ له مميزاته وعيوبه
ونحن فقط من يحدد ايهما له اكثر تاثير على محيطنا المعماري كل حسب تعليمه واتجاهاته وثقافته
وشكرا


----------



## معمارية سعودية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي المهندس خالد صلاح ، كلامك والله درر ثمينة .. ومن المحزن فعلاً تلاشي آخر ما نحتفظ به من بقايا المعمار الإسلامي يوماً بعد يوم .. 
متى سنصل إلى مرحلة الإستقرار والوعي والإزدهار حتى تكون لنا فعلاً معمار خاص بنا .. 
قد تتعجبون كيف يحتفظ البريطانيون بهويتهم حتى برغم أنه مضى عليه الزمن
والبيوت القديمة بدل أن يهملوها يحتفظوا بها تراث بل متحف
ونحن كمسلمين وعرب نضيع بأيدينا تراثنا العظيم
ومن مجمل ما كتبت أيها المهندس الرائع أصيغ المشكلة في القالب التالي:​ 

مشكلة (8) العمارة العربية بنيت على أعمدة العمارة الإسلامية التي علت وانتشرت ثم هوت وتلاشت ، والعمارة العربية 
الآن لم تنضج حتى يكون لها عمارة خاصة بها​ 


أشكرك ودمت لنا ذخراً​


----------



## معمارية سعودية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ المهندس designer mido​ 
ما قلته صحيحاً وأنا بصفتي سأتخرج قريباً وأعود كي أعلم المعمار، تعلمت أشياء كثيرة بحكم دراستي هنا، وأهمها كما قلت المعلومات المحدثة، لا غنى عن المصادر القديمة 
كتاريخ لنفهم كيف كان التطور لأنه سيساعدنا لتنبأ بتصاميم المستقبل، ويجب أن نكون على إطلاع الجديد، فكل شهر يبرز تصميم جديد أو حركة جديدة والتفاعل 
في العمارة سريع جداً وإن لم نواكبه سنجد نفسنا متأخرين ..
قتل المواهب أيضاً نقطة رائعة ذكرتها... لا نريد الطلاب أن يسروا مسار ما يناسب أذواقنا ..
بل ما يوافق الجديد الصحيح والمبدع .. وأستطيع أن ألخص المشكلة كما يلي..​ 
مشكلة (9) هي تأخر المواد و المحتويات العلمية و عدم مواكبتها للحديث مما تم اكتشافه 
من جوانب ضعف التعليم المعماري العربي تسلط أعضاء هيئة التدريس و تعسفهم العلمي علي طلابهم
مما يقتل طموحعم وإبداعهم ​ 
أشكر مشاركتك وطرحك البناء​


----------



## stars_whisper (1 ديسمبر 2007)

اهمال الاهتمام بالجانب البيئى والمعالجات الطبيعية للبيئة العربية فتم الارتكان الى الاجهزة الحديثة وترك الاساليب المعمارية فى المعالجات البيئية 
2- تقلبات السوق فى الاسعار وسيطرة الاحتكار على مواد البناء .
3- الاحباط الناتج من قلة مستوى طلب العميل وتكرار التصاميم يقتل الابتكار .
4-مواد تعليمية تدرس لطلاب الهندسة كانت قد درسها اساتذتهم منذ اكتر من 40 عاما او يزيد .


----------



## معمارية سعودية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

المهندس bradoine

أشكر مشاركتك وإضافتك وألخص المشكلة كالآتي:


مشكلة (10) مشكلة العمارة العربية مشكلة هوية بسبب الإستعمار الفكري والثقافي الغربي


شكراً مرة أخرى ​


----------



## معمارية سعودية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

Sasyo0o0

شكراً على المرور، مبارك عليك التميز وأشكر مداخلتك الرائعة في مشكلة التعليم 
التي تناقشنا فيها 

وجمعنا الله في مواضيع مفيدة دائماً ..​


----------



## معمارية سعودية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

صديقتي الغالية جداً دكتورة معمارية​ 

كلامك فعلاً في الصميم وبالذات هذه الجملة :

(وللاسف نحن"العرب" ممن يلحق بالركب ولسنا من القادة وبالتالي فما يحدث في العالم يصب فينا.... بدون تفكير او وعي )​ 

هذه مساويء العولمة .. القوي يغلب الضعيف .. ، وفي النهاية صرنا نلبس جميعاً الجينز ونأكل مكدونالدز ... و.. ولو توقف على هذا فهي نعمة كبيرة ، لكن للأسف ما زالت تضيع أشياء أكبر بكثير من أن نقدرها بثمن ... ولو ضاعت فلن تعود .. 

ألخص المشكلة يا عزيزتي وأتمنى أن تكون في قالب صحيح:​ 
مشكلة (11) "العولمة" ، حيث تسربت الثقافات العالمية
واثرت في العمارة العربية دون وعي أو تفكير​ 
أشكرك يا عزيزتي ولا تحرمينا من ردودك وأفكارك الوضاءة​


----------



## sasy0o0o (2 ديسمبر 2007)

اعتقد ان رقم 11 دى شامله كل شىء ويجيى فى اطاراها كل الاسباب 
معمارية سعودية ارجو الله وادعوه ان نلتقى دائما فى مواضيع مفيدة 
اشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد على المشاركات والمداخلات


----------



## designer mido (2 ديسمبر 2007)

دائما اولي خطوات حل المشكلة هو الاعتراف بها فما نفعله الان هو ضرب أول معول في صخرة مشاكل العمارة العربية ...و اقترح علي اختنا معمارية سعودية ان نكمل ما بدأناه بمعني أننا بعد فترة كافية من تجميع المشاكل نقوم بطرح الحللول كما جمعنا المشاكل...و مرة تانية أشكر أختنا معمارية سعودية علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## معماري حنان (2 ديسمبر 2007)

اكيد هذا هو الهدف من المناقشه والا ما الفائده منها  اسمحو لي تجميع النقاط التي قامت بتلخيصها الاخت الغاليه معماريه سعوديه حتي نستطيع التوصل الي نقاط اخري. 
(1) فقدان الهوية العربية في العمارة، ونقل تصميمات أجنبية لبلداننا لا تعبر عن بيئتنا وتراثنا
(2) الإنبهار بالتصاميم الأجنبية بإعتبار أنها الأفضل وإستخدامها للتنفيذ بدل التطوير
(3) اختفاء العديد من رواد المعمار العربي عن الساحة وافتقادنا لقائدين معماريين يحافظون على تماسك العمارة العربية وأصالتها أمام موجات التغيير
(4): الضعف الشديد في الثقافه المعماريه سواءً على مستوى المعماري او العميل او المجتمع
وتتضح هذه المشكله جليا في اختلاف وجهات النظر التي تتعدى اختلاف الاذواق وتصل الى الاختلاف في 
الثوابت المعماريه ومباديء العماره
(5) غياب السياسة العمرانية و المعمارية العربية لدعم المشاريع المحلية و تطويرها من قبل المستثمرين المشاريع المختلفة ضمن المتطلبات المحلية للتقاليد و العادات و للكودات العربية و الشروط في ادارة المشاريع المختلفة التي تصمم على الاراضي العربية
(6) مشكلة العمارة العربية هي فكر المعماري المصمم الذي كان بالامس البعيد يعكس فكرا قويا مستمدا من عقيدة واخلاق وعادات ومناخ وبيئة في تصاميمه واليوم هو قد تبدل فكره في طمسٍ ثقافي داخله, فانعكس ذلك على تصاميمه
(7): ضعف مناهج التعليم المعماري في الجامعات العربية، يعاني التعليم في الوطن العربي من تكرارية وحشو وعدم فاعلية وعدم اكتشاف المواهب اضافة إلى المحسوبية واحباط الطلاب. نفتقر إلى تعليم اكاديمي حقيقي ينمي مواهب الطلاب ويفتح مداركهم وينمي داخلهم الاحساس بالجمال مع الملائمة للوظيفة
(8(العمارة العربية بنيت على أعمدة العمارة الإسلامية التي علت وانتشرت ثم هوت وتلاشت ، والعمارة العربية 
الآن لم تنضج حتى يكون لها عمارة خاصة بها
(9) هي تأخر المواد و المحتويات العلمية و عدم مواكبتها للحديث مما تم اكتشافه من جوانب ضعف التعليم المعماري العربي تسلط أعضاء هيئة التدريس و تعسفهم العلمي علي طلابهم مما يقتل طموحعم وإبداعهم 
(10) مشكلة العمارة العربية مشكلة هوية بسبب الإستعمار الفكري والثقافي الغربي
(11) "العولمة" ، حيث تسربت الثقافات العالمية واثرت في العمارة العربية دون وعي أو تفكير​


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (2 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بعد ان تجمعت لدينا اغلب اسباب الهبوط في العماره العربيه مارايكم ان نبدا في طرح الحلول ؟ ام ان هناك من لايزال يريد الادلاء بدلوه في الاسباب


----------



## sasy0o0o (3 ديسمبر 2007)

نقاش مثمر جدا
بس ياريت واحنا بقترح الحلول نحاول نلاقى الحلول الى ممكن تتطبق رغم كل العوائق ليها


----------



## حسام عبدالله (3 ديسمبر 2007)

العمارة هي نتاج حضاري يتاثر بالعوامل الاجتماعية والبيئية والسياسة والاقتصادية
عندما يكون هنالك ازدهار وعلو يعكس نفسة في كل المجالات الحياتية والحضارية 
فعندما قوي العرب وازدهروا نتيجة الرسالة المحمدية قوي كل شيء وازدهر واصبح هنالك ابداع في كل شيء في العلوم والفنون .......الخ
وعندما ضعفنا اصبحنا اناس ننقاد في كل شيء على الرغم انة ليس من العيب اخذ واقتباس ما هو جديد على ان يلائم ظروفنا وبيئتنا الا اننا ننقاد فعلا وناخذ الاشياء دون تفكير ودون دراسة.
ما اود قولة ان العالم يبحث في كل مشاكلة ويقوي البحث العلمي فتجد هنالك من الابداع في كل شيء اما نحن بحاجة الى صدمة قوية لتصحينا من نومنا وسباتنا العميق 
العمارة في وطننا العربي والاسلامي بحاجة الى المبدعين والمطورين فلا يكفي ان نقول عمارتنا المحلية بل يجب ان نطورها لتلائم واقع حياتنا المعاصرة ونقدم النماذج الحقيقية لهذة العمارة التي تصلح لاستخدامها في اماكن اخرى من العالم 
اى يجب طرح انفسنا بقوة امام العالم لما لدينا من مقومات يجب تطويرها.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*المعماري . . من اجل العمارة العربية*



فعلا موضوع مثمر ونتائجه رائعة
في محاولة حصر مشاكل العمارة العربية

ولو انني كنت اود انتظار اختنا الفاضلة معمارية سعودية 
صاحبة الموضوع
لكي تفتتح هي المحور التالي وهو :
حلول مشاكل العمارة العربية 

لكن ما دام قد قدم لهذا المحور اخواتنا مهندسة مروة ومهندسة sasy0o0o

فأود ان اشير الى نقطة هامة جدا
وهي
انني لاحظت ان اغلب مشاكل العمارة العربية تتمحور حول

الانسان

المعماري نفسه

وهو اهم عنصر في كل ما تفضل به الاخوة المعماريون وهو العامل المشترك 
بالموضوع هنا عن مشاكل تلك العمارة العربية المثقلة بالتحديات

فمثلا: 
السبب رقم (1) = المعماري هو الذي ينقل ما لا يعبر عن البيئة
السبب رقم (2) = المعماري هو الذي انبهر وفضل الاستغراب
السبب رقم (3) = المعماري الرائد هو الذي نفتقده
السبب رقم (4) = المعماري هو ضعيف الثقافة ( مع اخرين )
السبب رقم (6) = المعماري هو الذي تغير فكره فانعكس ذلك على تصاميمه
السبب رقم (7) = المعماري هو المعلم الذي يدرس المناهج التي لا تنمي المواهب
السبب رقم (9) = المعماري المدرس هو الذي يتعسف فيهدر المواهب ويكبتها ويقتل الابداع في الدارسين
السبب رقم (10) = المعماري هو الذي يعكس الاستعمار الفكري والثقافي 
السبب رقم (11) = المعماري هو الذي جرت عليه العولمة وأثر في العمارة العربية


9 أسباب من أصل 11 سبب تم رصدهم بهذا الموضوع القيم

واعتقد إن اردنا ان نبدأ في محور

ماهي الحلول

فعلينا التركيز على المعماري نفسه كإنسان سيبدع لنا العمارة في ثوبها العربي الاسلامي 
بمعاصرة لا تنفصل عن اصالتنا التي هي جذور في البيئة والدين والاخلاق والعادات الحميدة وعدم استسهال مجرد النقل بل النقل مع المرور على ابداع العقل.

علينا البدء في حوار عن الحلول 
بداية من تعليم المعماري الذي ينمي مواهبه
ومرورا بحرية المعماري الفنية والابداعية
و عروجا على ثقافة المعماري في ذاته
واقترابا من نشر ثقافة البحث الانتقائي في المعماري للتطوير لا للنسخ
وايضا كرامة المعماري المتعلم واحترامه
وانتهاءا بإحياء الدين والاخلاق والبيئة في فكر المعماري نفسه


ولصاحبة الموضوع كل الشكر على ادارة موضوعها القيم 
​


----------



## معماري حنان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

معذره اخواني علي تاخري في الرد ولكن يوجد مشكله اخري لم نتتطرق اليها هي ضعف الموارد الماديه لدي الكثير من الشعوب العربيه مما يؤدي الي زياده العشوائيات واستخدام غير المهندسين لتقليل التكلفه وتشمل هذه المناطق مساحات كبيره جدا من المدن الكبري.


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (3 ديسمبر 2007)

المشكل كثيرة ومنها عدم تطوير العمارة العمارة القديمة بالجديدة ودمج بين هذين العمارتين


----------



## معماريه سعودية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم مرة أخرى يا أعزائي ، لم أستطع الكتابة والرد وذلك أني فقدت الباسس وورد
منذ عدة أيام وإنشاء الله سينظر في موضوعي المختصين وحتى ذلك الحين سأكتب بمعرفي هذا وهو 
(معماريه سعودية) هاء بدل التاء المربوطة​ 
Sasyo0o0​ 
أشكرك حماسك للموضوع ، وفعلاً العولمة هي أحد الأسباب الرئيسية وإنشاء الله نتناقش فيها بإسهاب​ 

designer mido
ولا يهمك إنشاء الله ، وكما قلت بعد فترة كافية من تجميع المشاكل سأجمعها ونتناقش في حلها​ 

معماري حنان
أشكر لك حماسك ولكن سأجمعها أنا في نهاية الموضوع، فأعتقد أن هنالك بعض المشاكل التي لم تذكر بعد، وأريد أن أعطي فرصة أكبر للمزيد من الأسباب، ولكن أشكرك مرة أخرى وأرجوكي أن تكوني دائما متواجدة معنا في هذا الموضوع فإضافاتك وردودك قيمة وثرية​ 

مهندسة مروة 
شكراً لحضورك المتميز كما أسلفت أريد أن أعطي فقط بعض الأيام القادمة لننقل المشاكل في موضوع آخر إنشاء الله​ 
حسام عبدالله
كلام جميل ومكمل لما نوقش فيه من قبل من واقع حالنا كعرب، وأنا معك في أن البحث العلمي يقوي أي مجال ويدفعه ، ولكن برغم وجود بحوث علمية رائعة في العمارة لكنها غي رمطبقة للأسف كما تناقشنا فيها في موضوع الأخت الدكتورة معمارية من قبل، والنقطة اأخيرة التي ذكرتها هي أيضاً مزيد من التشجيع على تطوير العمارة ، حيث أننا يجب أن ندفعها لأمام ونقدمها للعالم أجمع بكل فخر
ويمكن أن ألخص هنا مشكلة من واقع ما قلت وقلت أنا وهي:​ 
مشكلة (12) تفعيل البحث العلمي في مجال العمارة العربية وليس هذا فقط، بل تطبيقه وتطويره لتلائم واقع حياتنا المعاصرة ونقدم نماذج صحيحة رائعة للعالم أجمع​ 
نهل النيييل ​ 




> ولو انني كنت اود انتظار اختنا الفاضلة معمارية سعودية
> صاحبة الموضوع​
> لكي تفتتح هي المحور التالي وهو :​
> حلول مشاكل العمارة العربية ​


 

أشكرك كثيراً ، وأيضاً أقدر أنكم لم تنتظروني قليلاً وبدأتم في طرح الحلول، بالعكس أبهجني هذا، لكن هل تسمح لي يا أخي الفاضل أن نجعلها في موضوع مستقل ، وأعدك أني سأنقل ما كتبت في موضوع الحل كأول شخص يشارك في الحلول .. أشكرك كثيراً​ 


معماري حنان​ 

أحسنتي يا أخيتي ، رائع فعلاً ما كتبتيه وسلم الله تفكيرك السليم ، وبهذا اصيغ المشكلة وأنقلها كما خطته أناملك يا عزيزتي​ 

مشكلة (13) ضعف الموارد الماديه لدي الكثير من الشعوب العربيه مما يؤدي الي زياده العشوائيات واستخدام غير المهندسين لتقليل التكلفه وتشمل هذه المناطق مساحات كبيره جدا من المدن الكبري


م/ جميل أسعد عيد 
جزاك الله خيراً على مرورك الكيرم وومشاركتك وأتفق معك كثيراً واصيغ المشكلة كما كتبتها​ 
مشكلة (14) عدم تطوير العمارة القديمة بالجديدة والدمج بين هذين العمارتين​ 



أشكركم كثيراً ، لنعطي بعض الأيام القليلة لمزيد من الإضافات ثم أعدكم أني سأفتح باب الحوار في الحلول، أشكركم من الأعماق وآسفة على تأخري​ 







​


----------



## sasy0o0o (4 ديسمبر 2007)

اسعدتنا عودتك 
حمد الله على السلامة


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

نعتذر للتدخل ولكن جرفتنا الحماسه وتاخرت علينا
على اي حال عودا حميدا معماريه سعوديه


----------



## معمارية سعودية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

Sasyo0o0 , مهندسة مروة ​ 
أشكر لكما المتابعة وبليز خلوكم معي لنهاية المشوار حتى نستخلص الحلول لهذه المشاكل​ 
_______________________​ 

أعزائي اسمحوا لي أن أضيف هذه المشاكل التي واجهتها خاصة في العمارة السعودية ولا أعرف إذا كنتم توافقوني أنها موجودة في الدول العربية الأخرى​ 
أولاً: التصماميم المتشابهة ، بمعنى أنه لو أراد شخص 
ما ان يصمم بيت سيذهب إلى مكتب هندسي (وعادة رخيص) من أجل التكلفة وهنا بعض المهندسين (هداهم الله) ليس لديهم وقت سوى تكرار تصميم سبق وأن نفذ .. 
واصبحت عملية قص ولصق، الآن البيوت وبالذات الشقق متشابهة لحد كبير في السعودية
مع مرور الوقت بدأنا ننسى أن كل منزل يجب أن يتوافق مع ذوق ساكنيه وكل عمارة لها ظروفها الخاصة .​ 
ثانياً: الإستثمار في العمارة جاء وخرب وطغى على الإبداع، فما يهم المستثمرين هو أن تبنى العمائر بصورة سريعة بأقل تكلفة في مواد البناء وبأقل أقل تكفلة في التشطيب وأقل ما يمكن من إستخدام اليد العاملة ، فتجدهم يلجأون إلى أرخص سباك أرخص دهان ، أرخص مقاول وأرخص عمال ، وعادة هؤلاء لا يشتغلون بضمير ويعملون على حسب ما يدفع لهم ، والنتيجة عمارة تبدو لأول وهلة جميلة ولكن سرعان يكتشف المشترون بعد فترة أن كل شيء في المنزل خربان .. ويدفعون بعدها أضعافاً أضعفاً لإصلاح ما هو سيء منذ البداية. أؤكد المستثمرون يدفعون للأرخص والأسرع وهذا ما خرب العمارة والإبداع.​ 
ثالثاً: بيوت السعودية أو غيرها من الدول العربية تفتقر
لأن تكون متناسبة مع البيئة ، التصميم الهندسي يختلف لو كانت بيئة باردة أو رطبة 
أو حارة وهنا نحتاج إلى Climate Sensitive design أصول هذا التصميم
كثيرة جداً ولابد وضعها في الحسبان عند تصميم المبنى.​ 
مثلاً نحن في السعودية نمتاز بمناخ حار جداً نحتاج إلى تصميم يجعلنا نتقي حر الشمس (مثلاً إستخدام طرق تظليل) Shading devices 
ونتحكم في فتحات المبنى بحيث نتجنب فتحات كثيرة ناحية الشمس ونحاول أن نضع الفتحات لمكان التهوية..واستخدام العوازل الحرارية لتقليل كلفة الطاقة المهدورة في المبنى . للأسف الخطوة الأخيرة هي التي انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة وأصبح بعض المهندسين يستخدم العوازل 
بطريقة عشوائية وفي نظرهم أنهم قللوا استهلاك الطاقة بينما هذه الخطوة تأتي في
نهاية المطاف بعد التصميم الجيد للمبنى والإعتماد الوحيد عليه خاطيء. 
يلقى اللوم أحياناً على توفر مكيفات التبريد .. وهذا ما يمنع الكثيرين من التفكير
في التصميم .. بما أن المكيف سيحل المشكلة .. نضع كمية وافرة منها في كل مكان
وتنتهي المشكلة .. وهذا خاطيء.​ 


رابعاً: العالم يشتكي أجمع من الدف الكوني
Global warming ويحاول قدر الإمكان تقليل استخدام الـ الوقود النفطي Fossil Fuel​ 
وأيضاً يسعى إلى تقليل استهلاك الطاقة وتقليل استهلاك المصادر الطبيعية واستخدام
مصادر نطيفة وصديقة للبيئة وفي نفس الوقت متجددة. العمران له أكبر التأثيرات على
البيئة ، لذلك كان للمعماريين والمهندسين أكبر قدر من المسؤولية لتقليل استهلاك الطاقة .. 
الحمد لله عندنا الكهرباء رخيصة في السعودية (بفضل من الله تعالى) ولكن 
هذا لا يعني أن نبذر في استهلاك الكهرباء .. نحن بحاجة إلى ما يعرف بـ:
Sustainable Architectural Design وترجمتها بالعربية التصميم المستدام أو العمارة المستدامة ويدخل في مضمونها أيضاً Ecology design أو أي تصميم صديق للبيئة
وطبعاً أعزائي المهندسين في هذا الملتقى على علم كبير بهذا التصميم
ما يؤلمني ما وصلت إليه الدول المتقدمة في هذا المجال ونحن بعيدون بعيدون ومتأخرون
أعرف أننا كمعماريين صعب أن نقنع الزبائن بهذا التصميم والذي قد يكلفهم أكثر ولكن علينا مسؤولية كبيرة في إقناعهم ومحاولة إغرائهم، هذا واجب ليس وطني فقط بل على مستوى عالمي .. فإلى متى نظل نؤثر على البيئة بدل أن نكون أصدقاء لها​ 

إذا وافقتوني في النقاط التي ذكرتها يمكن أن ألخصها كمشاكل 
وأرجو أن تصححوني إذا كنت مخطئة​ 
ودمتم سالمين​


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من شارك وابدى رأيه على هذا الموضوع صراحة موضوع فائق الاهمية

اتمنى ان يستمر ويثمر على نقاط مهمة جدا في المستقبل القريب

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 ديسمبر 2007)

اولا اهلا وسهلا باخونا العزيز معماررى حتى الرمق فى الموضوع 
ثانيا رد على اختى معمارية سعوديه
عاوزة اقوللك انك ماشاء الله عليك قوة ملاحظتك عاليه جدا جدا
طبعا المشاكل اللى اتكلمتى عنها لانك لمستيها فى السعودية عاوزة اقوللك انها عندنا فى مصر كتير من مكاتب التصميم لو جالها زبون عاوز تصميمبيفرجوا على شوية مجالات ويختار هوة ويعملولو التصميم اللىاختارة من مجلة من اية من مجلة يعنى اصلا مش بيعملو تصميم 
العمارة البيئية بيحالو يعلومهالنا فى الكلية طيبعا من وجهة نظرى الشخصية ان المعمارى دى اصلا وظيفته وابداع انه يضيف للبيئة عنصر جميل بدون مايضر بيها بل كمان يبقى بيستغلها استغلال امثل


رغم محاولتهم اننا نتعلم العمارة البيئية فى الكلية بتيجى حته الاستثمالر والاقتصاديات تتطغى فعلا واى شكل غريبالمربع والمتسطيل بيبقى منبوذ شوية (على الاقل عندنا فى كليتى ) وكمان احنا لما بنبص لتصميمات الدكاترة نفسهم ونلاقى ان اللى بيقولنا نعملة مش بنلاقيهم مراعيينه فى التصميم بتاعهم ففى فجوات كتير جدا بتحصل وبتترب على التلت نقط اللى ذكرتيهم
هما فعلا فعلا مهمين جدا ومشاكل هامة جد ومش بس كدة دول سبب وجود وتواتر مشاكل تانية كتير
حقيقى موضوع ممتع جدا اخت معمارية وربنا يزيدك من علم ومعرفة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 ديسمبر 2007)

معمارية سعودية قال:


> أولاً: التصماميم المتشابهة ، بمعنى أنه لو أراد شخص
> ما ان يصمم بيت سيذهب إلى مكتب هندسي (وعادة رخيص) من أجل التكلفة وهنا بعض المهندسين (هداهم الله) ليس لديهم وقت سوى تكرار تصميم سبق وأن نفذ ..
> واصبحت عملية قص ولصق، الآن البيوت وبالذات الشقق متشابهة لحد كبير في السعودية
> مع مرور الوقت بدأنا ننسى أن كل منزل يجب أن يتوافق مع ذوق ساكنيه وكل عمارة لها ظروفها الخاصة .​
> ...





اختنا الفاضلة معمارية سعودية

اتفق معك تماما في ان البند ثانيا: بانه من اسباب تأخر العمارة العربية وتراجعها
وهو المفهوم الاستثماري

فكم عانينا من هذا الدفع المتسارع في اتجاه " متى ينتهي المشروع " دون السؤال عن الكيف او الجودة مما ينتج عمارة هزيلة باحثة عن عد الشهور لتحصيل القروش
لدرجة انه حتى في التنفيذ يستثمر بعض المقاولين بحدسهم هذا الجانب ويتباطؤن في بدء التنفيذ ليظل المستثمر يطالب بتسليم المشروع رغما عن جهاز الاشراف وبدون اصلاحات للملاحظات الفنية الهامة الوظيفية التي نستخرجها للمقاول.
وبالفعل يتم استلام المشروع من قبل المالك 


اما البنود أولا , ثالثا , ورابعا
فبالرغم من تصديقي على حدوثها 
لكن يظل في تصوري انها نتائج مباشرة وغير مباشرة
لكثير من الاسباب التي تفضل بها الاخوة الزملاء بموضوعك القيم المثمر من سوء التعليم للاتجاهات الحديثة " مثلا عدم اختيار اوالتتصميم باسلوب العمارة المستدامة" والتي تتيح البقاء للاجيال القادمة, وعدم قناعة المعماري بما لديه في ارضه وبيئته فيستورد ما يقول به " كلسان حال " انه هناك وليس هنا,
الى غير ذلك من الاسباب التي ذكرت.

مشكورين جميعا

​[/COLOR]​


----------



## حسام عبدالله (5 ديسمبر 2007)

انا اتفق تماما مع معمارية سعودية في كل ماجاء سابقا
واحب ان اضيف نقطة اخرى وهي وجود الانظمة والقوانين البنائية وقدرة الدولة على فرضها وتطبيقها. بالاضافة الى احترام المهندسين المعماريين لها وعدم تجاوزها حسب رغبة الزبون بمعنى تربية الزبون على الالتزام والاخذ براى المهندسين.
عدم تطبيق البند السابق يخلق العشوائيات في كل مكان وهذا ما تعاني منة العمارة في قطاع غزة وبعض الدول العربية


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (5 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اختي العزيزه معماريه سعوديه
ماشاء الله مشاركه طويله تحتاج الى رد طويل بسم الله والله المستعان


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (5 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اختي العزيزه معماريه سعوديه
وهذا الرد:-
اولا اريد ان ااوضح انني مصريه اعيش في الرياض وبالتالي ساتحدث عن النقاط التي ذكرتيها في مصر والسعوديه فقط
بدايه التصاميم المتشابهه انها افة موجودة هنا وهناك ولو تفضلت بالدخول لموضوعي هموم مصريه لوجدتينا نناقش هناك كارثه نسخ تصاميم المدارس في مصر وتنفيذها من الاسكندريه الى اسوان دون مراعاه لطابع المدينه ولا لتاريخها ولا حتى دراسه بيئيه لملائمته لظروفها المناخيه وتكرر المشكله في المدن الجديده فاما انها مصممه اصلا على التكراريه او الشركات المسؤله عن التنفيذ تكرر التصاميم حسب الطلب وطبعا التصميم الجيد ستجدينه مكرر حولك في كل مكان وبالتالي اجدها مشكله ويمكن ان نعدها ضمن مشاكلنا
ثانيا موضوع الاستثمار في العماره انا لا اجده مشكله وقد قلت هذا مسبقا العماره الاقتصاديه ليس بالضروره ان تكون بشعه ولا غير عمليه وقد تعلمنا هذا من المعماري العظيم حسن فتحي ولكن الامر فقط يحتاج ان يفعل المستثمرون في العماره كما يحدث في الخارج من الانفاق على البحث العلمي للوصول الى خامات جيده قليله التكلفه انه مطلب عالمي لخفض التكاليف وعدم استنفاذ الموارد ولكن يجب ان يتم بطريقه مدروسه وغير عشوائيه
ثالثا تحدثت عن الملائمه البيئيه واوافقك على عدم ملائمه تصاميمنا للبيئه التي نعيش فيها ولكن اجده نتيجه لجميع المشاكل التي ذكرناها وليس سبب من الاسباب
رابعا ليس عندي الكثير من المعلومات عن العماره الصديقه للبيئه او اساليب تنفيذها لدينا وربما كانت حلا لما نعانيه من مشاكل واعتقد انها تدخل مع الملائمه البيئيه
في النهايه احب ان اضيف سبب اخر من اسباب ضعف العماره العربيه وقد لمسته هنا في الرياض واعتقد انه موجود في باقي دول الخليج لارتفاع الانفاق على الاستثمار العقاري وهو استخدام المكاتب المعماريه الاجنبيه (الاوروبيه او الامريكيه) لتصميم المنشات الكبيره والهامه واحيانا يتم الاقتصار عليها في المسابقات المعماريه وحرمان المكاتب المحليه او الاقليميه من دخول هذه المسابقات واظنه ظلم للمعماريين العرب كما وان هذه المكاتب تصمم ما لا يعبر عن خلفيتنا الثقافيه وموروثاتنا الدينيه والاخلاقيه فلا انكر اني اسعد وانا اشعر بجمال المباني التي تنفذ في الرياض واتجول بينها كاني في دوله غربيه (لعدم وجود طابع سعودي او عربي فيما ينفذ من المباني)ولكن تضايقني المساحات الزجاجيه الضخمه التي احيانا تغطي المبنى بالكامل ولا فائده منها الا اضفاء المظهر العصري على المبنى فالشمس ساطعه في الرياض صيفا وشتاء ولا حاجه لكل هذا الزجاج 
ارجو ان اتفقتي معي في هذه النقطه ان تصوغيها بأسلوبك الجميل وجزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الذي استمتع بالمشاركه فيه


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 ديسمبر 2007)

نقطة كويسه جدا يامهندسه موة اللى ذكرتيها عن تصميم المدارس بالاخص فى مصر


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

انا مع مهندسة مروة في وضع مشكلة "المكاتب العالمية"
واحب بعد اذنك اختي معمارية سعودية ان اصوغها في كلمتين
"عقدة الخواجة"
فلقد رايت اصحاب المشاريع ولهثهم امام اختيار مصمم اجنبي معروف والفع له بملايين الدولارات والله دون مبالغة
لمجرد وضع فكرةعامة للمشروع concept???????:86: 
هل وصل بنا الفقر المعماري لعدم وجود مهندس جيد لمجرد وضع الكونسيبت
طبعا لا 
فانا اعرف الحمد لله العديد من المهندسين الموهوبين وذوي الاقلام الفنانة
ولكن مفيش فايدة في هذه العقدة التي تحكمنا من ايام الاستعمار واتباعه


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 ديسمبر 2007)

لا لو حصل واحنا قدرنا نحل جزء من المشاكل اللى سبق ذكرها وقدرنا نثبت للمعمارى وزن دة تلقائى هيخلى الناس تعيد نظر


----------



## معمارية سعودية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

عزيزي معماري حتى الرمق الأخير و sasy0o0o أشكر لكما الحضور والمشاركة​ 
المهندس: نهر النيييل​ 
بصراحة ردودك وآرائك تدل على خبرتك ماشاء الله العميقة في المجال فهنئاً لنا جميعاً بوجودك
وأتفق معك في النقطة الأخيرة وهي أن المشاكل قد تكون مركبة ويدخل فيها تأخر مناهجنا وقلة الوعي
وسأعيد صياغة المشاكل وفقاً لما اتفقنا​ 

حسام عبد الله 
أهلاً بمهندسين فلسطين وأهل فلسطين جميعهم رفع الله عنهم كل أذى وحماهم وحمى ديارهم والتي هي جزء من ديارنا العربية 
فعلاً نقطة هامة جداً وهي أننا نحتاج إلى وضع قوانين صارمة ، وهذا ما قاله برفسوري البريطاني وهو أن المهندسين والزبائن إن لم تنفذ الصح يجب على الحكومة أن تصيغها على شكل Regulations
وكلامك صحيح مئة بالمئة ، نحتاج إلى الصرامة أحياناً وإلا تركنا الزبون على حاله والنتيجة العشوائية كما تفضلت، فاسمح لي ان أصيغ المشكلة قبل أن ننساها:​ 

مشكلة (15) افتقارنا إلى بعض الانظمة والقوانين البنائية وقدرة الدولة على فرضها وتطبيقها​ 

وسأعود لكم في المساء إنشاء الله لنكمل الحديث
دمتم سالمين​


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 ديسمبر 2007)

ترجعى بالف سلامة لينا


----------



## معمارية سعودية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندسة مروة​ 
أولاً أحب أن أشكرك على إضافتك القيمة الرائعة ، وحمد لله أننا اتفقنا على معظم الآراء كما أنني قرأت موضوعك وسأعلقك عليه قريباً إنشاء الله، كما قلتي نحن ليس لدينا معلومات كافية عن طريقة التصميم بـ (العمارة الصديقة للبيئة) وهذه مشكلة بحد ذاتها .. فلست وحدك.. معظمنا لديه نفس المشكلة.. وهذه تعتبر طريقة (حديثة) نوعاً ما وإن ظهرت في التاريخ الذي ليس بالبعيد مثل العمارة العضوية لفرانك لويد رايت الذي دعى إليها من زمان .. والآن أخذت منحنيات وطرائق حديثة اختلفلت بإختلاف الزمان.. وكما أسلفت فإننا متأخرون جداً في هذا الموضوع ، والله شيء مؤلم أن نرى الدول الغربية وصلت مرحلة متقدمة جداً جداً ونحن مازلنا نعاني من مشاكل أخرى .. 
بحكم دراستي هنا في بريطانيا تعرفت على بعض أسس التصميم وإنشاء الله مع الأيام سأشارككم بها بإذنه تعالى .. 
أما مشكلة التعامل الأجنبي وكما علقت عليه أختنا (دكتورة معمارية) بـ عقد الخواجة، صحيح، إنها فعلاً نقطة رائعة تطرقتي إليها يا عزيزتي وقد أثرت إعجابي للفتتك الذكية التي استفدت منها كثيراً ويمكن أن أصيغ المشكلة كما خطتها أناملك بدون تغيير:​ 
مشكلة (16) استخدام المكاتب المعماريه الاجنبيه (الاوروبيه او الامريكيه) لتصميم المنشات الكبيره والهامه واحيانا يتم الاقتصار عليها في المسابقات المعماريه وحرمان المكاتب المحليه او الاقليميه من دخول هذه المسابقات واظنه ظلم للمعماريين العرب كما وان هذه المكاتب تصمم ما لا يعبر عن خلفيتنا الثقافيه وموروثاتنا الدينيه والاخلاقيه​ 
عندما قرأت سطورك ذكرتيني والله ببرج المملكة وغيرها من مباني الرياض .. وجعلتيني أبتسم عنما قرأت " المساحات الزجاجيه الضخمه التي احيانا تغطي المبنى بالكامل ولا فائده منها الا اضفاء المظهر العصري على المبنى فالشمس ساطعه في الرياض صيفا وشتاء ولا حاجه لكل هذا الزجاج " 
وقلت في نفسي (تيبيكال سعودي آركيتكشر)
وهذا يهون أحياناً، فلو أتيتي إلى جدة وذهبت لجولة في الأحياء في الشمال لرأيت بيوت وفلل والله والله كأنها نقلت بالطائرة من أروربا إلى جدة ، حتى السقوف المائلة وغيرها .. سبحان الله .. هذه البيوت صممت لبلدها وليست لنا .. فالسقوف المائلة للمطر والثلج .. تذكرت نظرية فرانك لويد رايت عندما قال: العمارة كالبذرة تنمو وتكبر من محيطها الخارجي .. فلا نستطيع أن نجب وردة من هولندا ونزرعها في صحراءنا كما هي ونريدها أن تعيش .. كذلك العمارة


سلمتم جميعاً على مشاركاتكم وسأعود لأصيغ المشاكل التي تحدثنا عنها​


----------



## معمارية سعودية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

بناء على مناقشاتنا الأخيرة أضع هذه المشاكل وأصيغها لتكمل سابقاتها:​ 
مشكلة (17) الإستثمار في مجال العمارة في منطقة الوطن العربي، والذي يركز على إنتهاء المشروع بأرخص تكلفة ممكنة متجاوزة إعتبارات الكيف والجودة​ 

مشكلة (18) تأخر العمارة العربية عن اللحاق بركب الإتجاهات الجديدة والتي تحقق التوازن بين العمارة والبيئة منها: التصميم المستدام، التصميم الصديق للبيئة وغيرها​ 

مشكلة (19) قلة الوعي في دمج تكنولوجيا الطاقة المتجددة Renewable Energy Technology في مباني الوطن العربي​ 


أعزائي لقد وضعت النقطة الأخيرة بناء على بحث الماجستير الذي قمت به عام 2006 والذي غطى منطقة الوطن العربي بالذات دول الخليج ، والبحث كشف أننا نحتاج لوقت أطول كي ندمج هذه التكنولوجيا في مباني المنطقة مع أن العالم وصل مرحلة متقدمة فيها.​ 
أخواني المهندسين والمهندسات ، منتظرة إضافاتكم لهذا القسم، للننتقل إلى المرحلة الجديدة في الموضوع وهي الحلول وسأطرحها في موضوع مستقل إنشاء الله، ولكن في انتظار التأكد النهائي من إضافة أي مشكلة أو رأي أخير في مرحلة مناقشة المشاكل.... وشكراً​


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخت العزيزه معماريه سعوديه 
اتفق معك في النقاط التي اضفتيها وليس لدي جديد اضيفه اليها واعانك الله على طرح موضوع الحلول واتمنى ان يكون بنفس قيمه وسخونه موضوع المشكلات 
بالتوفيق ان شاءالله


----------



## معمارية سعودية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

هلا يا مهندسة مروة

كان عندي أمل تحطي مشكلة أخيرة عشان نكمل العشرين 

إنشاء الله حأنزل موضوع الحلول بعد عدة أيام ولا تنسي المرور عليها والمشاركة والتفاعل
فبدون آرائك القمية لا يكتمل الموضوع


----------



## sasy0o0o (7 ديسمبر 2007)

هههه نكمل العشرين ربنا يقدركم بس وتلاقو حلول لل19 ويتنفذ منها حتى واحد بس على ارض الواقع
اعانكم الله
بانتظار باقى الموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا sasy 
المهم مش اننا نلاقي الحلول بس الاهم اننا نساهم في تنفيذها علشان نغير الوضع الى وضع افضل ومرضي لينا كمعماريين طبعا بالتدريج مافيش تغيير بيحصل مره واحده المهم نحدد الخطوات ونبدء التنفيذ وربنا يعين وتحياتي ليك ولمعماريه سعوديه وللجميع


----------



## sasy0o0o (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك على الرد مهندسة مروة واكيد طبعا مفيش تغير طورى هيحصل فجاة وكله بالتدريج وباعانه الله

وباذن الله نكون اول من يبدا بها واول من يبدا حتى بنفسة

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المتتع


----------



## designer mido (7 ديسمبر 2007)

الحمد لله الموضوع ساخن و المعماريين و الطلبه يشاركون فيه بقوة و ان شا الله نكمل حتي وضع الحلول


----------



## sasy0o0o (7 ديسمبر 2007)

واحنالانتظار لنتناقش فى الحلول


----------



## معمارية سعودية (7 ديسمبر 2007)

لازال عندي أمل في مشاركة من الأعضاء الرائعين لإضافة المشكلة العشرين..

أنا متأكدة في نقاط لم نتطرق إليها ولو ذكرت حنقول: ياللللللللللله فاتت علينا 

لازلنا منتظرين


----------



## sasy0o0o (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اصل ال19 مشكله تحسى انهم مرتبطين ببعض وحلقة متصلة وكل واحدة محتوية التانية بشكل ضمنى
فحتى لو جت العشرين هنلاقيها واحدة احتوتها قبل كدة
عموما لو كدة احنا منتظرين


----------



## معمارية سعودية (7 ديسمبر 2007)

كلامك صحيح يا عزيزتي

أشعر إنه المشكلة العشرين هي الحلقة الأخيرة اللي نقفل فيها السلسلة من بدايتها لنهايتها
وحتكون مكملة وفي صلب الموضوع وليس شيء غريب أو بعيد

منتظرين الآراء من الأعضاء بفارغ الصبر ..


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اختي معماريه سعوديه 
رايت املك في مشكله تكمل العشرين فقرات الموضوع من البدايه وراجعت جميع الردود 
ووجدت المشكله العشرين نسينا ان ندرجها من المشاكل رغم اتفاقنا عليها وهي 
التصاميم المتشابهه وعدم وعي المجتمع بضروره تعبير المنزل عن زوق ساكنيه وحتميه ملائمته لطابع ومناخ البيئه التي يبنى فيها فما يصلح لاوروبا لا يصلح في المملكه او مصر ولا يجب استخدام عمليه القص واللصق في العماره مهما كان التصميم مميزا :77:


----------



## designer mido (10 ديسمبر 2007)

طيب و دي كمان المشكلة الواحد و عشرين : نقص الوعي الفني و الذوقي للعميل العربي بصفته المتلقي و المقرر لما يريد أن يكون عليه ما يصممه له المعماري


----------



## معمارية سعودية (10 ديسمبر 2007)

أحسنت يا مهندسة مروة، يو آر ذ بيست، فعلاً نسيناها​ 
مشكلة (20) التصاميم المتشابهه وعدم وعي المجتمع بضروره تعبير المنزل عن ذوق ساكنيه وحتميه ملائمته لطابع ومناخ البيئه التي يبنى فيها فما يصلح لاوروبا لا يصلح في البلدان العربية ولا يجب استخدام عمليه القص واللصق في العماره مهما كان التصميم مميزا​ 
شكراً يا ديزاينر ميدو، أنت فعلاً مشارك فعال في هذا الموضوع​ 
أشاركك كثيراً في النقطة التي ذكرتها ولكن ألست معي في أنه يجب عدم التعميم، وهذه المشكلة أيضاً موجودة في المعماريين أيضاً أليس كذلك ، لقد صادفت تصميمات (سيئة) قليلة في الذوق والرقي من بعض المعماريين وللأسف رضى بها الزبائن لأنه ليس بيدهم حيلة..​ 
مشكلة (21) نقص الوعي الفني و الذوقي للبعض من للعملاء العربيين بصفتهم المتلقي و المقرر لما يريد أن يكون عليه ما يصممه لهم المعماريين، وهذه المشكلة أيضاً موجودة في بعض المعماريين المصممين.​ 

والآن يا أعزائي أرجوكم أن تنتظروني قرابة الأسبوعين، فأنا لدي سفر الأيام القادمة لمدة أسبوع إنشاء الله، وسأذهب إلى (سويسرا) وإنشاء الله أنقل لكم بعض ما يجري في العمارة هناك، عندما أعود سنتفتح ملف الحلول بإذن الله ، حتى ذلك الحين لكم مني أجمل تحية​ 
أختكم معمارية سعودية​


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو ان لاتطول الغيبه 
واتمنى لك سفره مثمره ولو اننا سنشتاق لك
لك ارق تحياتي


----------



## sasy0o0o (10 ديسمبر 2007)

رحلة سعيدة باذن الله
ترجعى لينا بالف سلامة


----------



## designer mido (10 ديسمبر 2007)

في رعاية الله أختي الكريمة ..و إن شاء الله تكون هذه الرحلة بالخير و الفائدة


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (11 ديسمبر 2007)

تروحي وتيجي بالسلامة
هتوحشيناااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابن حجر (25 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ........
الموضوع بالفعل موضوع غاية في الاهمية ويستحق منا التفكير ...والتفكير العميق .
كلام جميل ما قالة الاخوة والاخوات وخاصة المهندس اشرف 
في ايام الدراسة في الكلية كنت ارى كثير من الدكاترة يتكلمون عن العمارة الاصيلة وعن العمارة العربية وعن مشاكل ........الخ
ولكني عندما نتاجهم المعماري لا ارى اي تطابق مع ما قالو والبعض منهم اتى بحلول غير عملية وغير مقنعة من خلال الافراط في الاخذ من عناصر قديمة لم تلبي الاحتياجات الحقيقية للمبنى.
لن اطيل .. يا اخوان انا ارى اننا وكما اشار الاخ اشرف صرنا اتجاهين 
-اتجاه رافض كليا 
-اتجاه مقلد كلياً.
انا رى ان كلا الاتجاهين لا يخدم العمارة عندنا فالاول اتى بعمارة نجحت في اماكن نشوئها وتطورت وفقا لتسلسل منطقي وبالتالي فهي ملائمة هناك ودخيلة هنا لان البيئة مغايرة تماما وبالتالي فهي لا تلبي اى من الاحتياجات ( الاجتماعية والفكرية والبيئية .......)
اما الاتجاة الاخر فقد اكتفى بالتغني (والمدح في اطلال الاجداد ) من خلال المبالغة في ادخال عناصر كانت مبررة في الماضي وليس الآن .. 

والخلاصة:
اذا اردنا عمارة كما نامل فلندرس عمارة الاجداد ونستخلص منها المبأدى الاساسية التي تم فيها ظهور نتاج معماري رائع (لا ان نقلد عمارتهم وننسى كل التغيرات اليوم).
لا اعتقد اننا نقصد عمارة محلية واصيلة بان ناخذ الاشكال القديمة فقط وننسى لماذا اصلا ولد هذا الشكل ...
ارجو ان الفكرة وصلت


----------



## sasy0o0o (25 يناير 2008)

وحشتينا جدا جدا معمارية سعودية افتقدك كثيرا
يارب ترجعيلنا بالف سلامة
اشكر الاخ بن حجر لاثرائه ولكن الموضوع ماهو هو
الا صياغة علمية موضوعية للمشاكل على غرار
الدراسات التى تسير بنهج علمى منطقى
اتمنى العودة السريع للمعارية سعودية


----------



## معمارية سعودية (25 يناير 2008)

المهندس ابن حجر

شكراً لمشاركتك ، يا ليت تزور موضوع الحلول وتدلي برأيك القيم هنالك
أشكرك على إثرائك


sasy0o0o

هلاهلاهلاهلا والله بالباشمهندسة
أتمنى دراستك وأمورك كلها تمام التمام
ياليت تزوري مواضيعي الجديدة ، بدونك المواضيع مظلمة :34:​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 يناير 2008)

اشكرك اخي الفاضل بن حجر

كما اود لفت انظار الاخوة الكرام هنا

بان موضوع الاخت معمارية سعودية المفيد
بعنوان
حلقة نقاش للمعماريين: ما هي الحلول لمشاكل العمارة العربية؟ 

على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78562.html

لمن يود المداخلة والمشاركة هناك


----------



## sasy0o0o (27 يناير 2008)

اشكرك اخت معمارية
اخ انهر النيل اشكرك على توفير الوقت وارفاق الرابط


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (27 يناير 2008)

مشكلةالعمارة العربية هي انها غير موجودة حاليا!!
اذ يتم التعامل معها على اساس انها جزء من شيء يسمى العروبة بغض النظر عن الظروف التي ادت الى تكونها.
مشكلة العمارة العربية هي انها عمارة وصلت الينا متهرئة وتم اهمالها ثم محاولة انعاشها عن طريق اعادة القديم كما كان ..بغض النظر عن انها كانت نتيجة لظروفها وبيئتها ..فلم يتم تطويرها بل محاولة اعادة خلقها...
مشكلة العمارة العربية ..انها عمارة موجودة في دول من العالم الثالث ....حيث المظهر اهم من الجوهر والكلام اكثر من الفعل ...
واخيرا وليس اخرا ....الشكر الجزيل على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (6 يوليو 2009)

من المواضيع التي لا يجب أن تموت... لهذا أعيد رفعه، عسى أن يستفيد منه، من لم يطلع عليه سابقا،

كما أنه من المواضيع المرشحة للتثبيت مستقبلا.


----------



## mohamed2009 (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه
يا اخواننا الكرام والله انه عندنا عماره وعندنا معماريين اكفاء لاكن عندنا مشكله كبيرة جدا والكل يجهلها وهي اننا لا نثق بمعماريينا فعندما يفكر احد المستثمرين او اصحاب الاملاك في عمل مشروع او تصميم فانه لا يبحث عن مهندسين من داخل الوطن وانما يتجه مباشره مهندسين غربيين وهذه مشكله اي انه يكون هناك جالس في بريطانيا او المانيا ولا يعرف شيء عن طبيعه الوطن العربي او الدوله وبيئتها ومنظومتها وتكريتها الاجتماعيه والاقتصاديه والبيئيه ويضع خطوطه وفي الاخر يبنى المشروع سواء تطابق معنا ام لا المهم انه من تصميم غربي وينافس المبنى الفلاني في البلد الفلاني ومن هنا ضاعت العمارة العربيه بكل معنى الكلمه العماره العربيه الاصيله.
بارك الله فيكم
اخوكم المهندس محمد ابوابراهيم


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يوليو 2009)

يجب ألا نكثر اللوم علي المعماري
فالعمارة تتأثر بالبيئة المحيطة بما فيها الأنسان
فالمواطن العربي أصبح له أهتمامات و مؤثرات خارجية كثيرة وكان لابد
أن ينعكس ذالك علي العمارة
وأعتقد أقوي المؤثرات هو الأعلام و خصوصا التليفزيون و الأنترنيت
فقد أصبحا مصدر التغذية العقلية للانسان العربي
وأذا أعيد ترتيب الأعلام و تهذيبه سيكون له تأثير كبير علي العمارة العربية


----------



## i.s.m.a. (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته........
مشكلة العمارة العربية تبدا من كيفية تدريسها فمثلا فى بلادى لا يتم التطرق لدراسة العمارة العربية بصورة كافية بل تدرس على انها تاريخ انقرض او كاد ان ينقرض اما بالنسبة للمشاريع التى يخرجها الطلبة فهى تحتاج الى امكانيات عالية جدا جدا وغير متوفرة فى البلد وفى بعض الاحيان لا يجد الطلبة التوجيه الصحيح عن كيفية تشييد المشروع (مع العلم انه توجد مشاريع لو نفذت لكانت من اجمل وابرز المشاريع على المستوى العالمى) وبذلك عندما يخرج الطالب الى الحياة العملية يكون مجهول الهوية هل ينتمى الى العمارة العربية التى لا يعلم عنها شيئا والتى هى جزء من حياته ام ينتمى الى العمارة الاقرب الى العمارة الغربية والتى لا تتوفر لها امكانيات... لذلك لابد من حل مشكلة العمارة العربية ابتداء من الجامعات وتدرس على انها الجزء الاساسى لاى معمارى عربى وذلك من اجل عمارة عربية اصيلة.


----------



## المزوغى صالح (7 يوليو 2009)

أعتقد جازما أن مشكلة العمارة الحالية ( ليست العربية فحسب) بل العمارة فى كل انحاء الارض هو (تغييب المؤثرات المكانية لأى تصميم جديد) والانغماس فى الخيال مع الاتكاء على التقنية فى ايجاد أى حل لأى مشكلة تنتج فى التصميم دون حساب أى تكاليف للتنفيذ ودون التفكير فى أى جماليات لبديلة ودون التفكير فى الانعكاسات السلبية الممكن حدوثها فى المحيط العمرانى للمستعملين........
والحل لاشك هو فى استحضار ماتم تغييبه من تأثر أى تصميم معمارى فى أى منطقة من العالم بالمكان الذى سينفذ فيه....وهذا يتأتى بفرض قوانين المبانى النابعة من دراسات علمية متقنة لمؤثرات المكان فى التصميم المعمارى المعاصر (كتأثيرات الطراز المحلى وتطويرها و البيئة و الامكانيات الاقتصادية و الطوبوغرافيا و السلوك الاجتماعى للمستعملين...الخ .....هذا فى المناطق العمرانية و على مستوى المشروعات اما على المستوى الفردى فتثقيف المواطن اعلاميا بهوية طرازه بشكل علمى يجعله يحمل المهندس المعمارى الذى يجب ان يدرس ماتم شرحه فى كليات العمارة قبل تخرجه يجعله قادرا على التكييف مع أى زبون سواء كان فردا أو مؤسسة ليوفر له التصميم الناجح الذى يحاكى الهوية المكانية تماما كما كان متاثرا بشكل كلى بالطراز العالمى الغربى الذى كان يعتمد فيه على التقنية فى حل أى مشكلة تعترضه فى التصميم.​


----------



## archbakr (6 يناير 2011)

اختفاء المعماريين الافذاذ القادرين علي التواصل مع التراث بجانب ابداع الحديث، يعود مع عوامل اخري، الي افتقاد المجتمعات العربية، لقيم الحرية والعدل، وبفقدهما ينعدم التنافس الذي يولد الابداع، وتوأد المواهب القادرة علي العطاء. من هنا ستظل حالة التخلف والتبعية والاستنساخ والاستدانة من مدارس الفكر الغربي العولمى، وهي سمة أبنيتنا الان.
يمكن القول - بدون تجنى - ان المدن العربية تزخر بالكثير من المبانى، ولكن لا توجد عمارة، فالعمارة هى فن ابداع المبانى.


----------



## ناادية (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

أعتذر لم أتمكن من قراءة جميع الردود :4:و لكن اريد أن ابدي رأي فكثيرا ما أطرح على نفسي هذا السؤال 


 عمارة العرب قديما -العمارة الاسلامية- كانت متميزة بدقتها و روعتها و بإحترامها لعادات و تقاليد المجتمع العربي الاسلامي و تعاليم الدين ولم يمنع هذا ان تكون عمارتنا رااائعة شكلا و مضمونا كما نرى في قصر الحمراء مثلا 


لكن في يومنا هذا هندستنا تريد ان تواكب هذا التطور و لكن عليها ان تحافظ على التقاليد فلم نحسن الدمج فاما تراها بنايات حديثة لاتحترم تقاليدنا او لا تجد فيها شيء من الهندسة الاسلامية و اما بدون هندسة ظاهرة لتحترم التقاليد 


ايضا في الدراسة تجدنا نقوم بدراسات عن بنايات غربية و تحليلها و اغلب دراساتنا عن مهندسين غربيين فلذا يتربى المهندس على التأثر بيهم و هندستهم و نذكر قلة المراجع العربية -بالنت تجد آلاف المراجع الغربية الثرية بالمعلومات و المجانية-
نذكر ايضا اقتصاد الدول بعض الدول و نظرا لاقتصادها المتواضع لاتهتم بالشكل او الفكرة الهندسية بدرجة اولى بل بالمبلغ الذي ستنفقه عليها ولذلك تجد بنايات لا هندسة لها محددة المهم انها تؤدي دور بناية..و هذا يخلق ايضا البرود الهندسي تجد المهندسين ليس لهم روح التنافس و حب انشاء ما هو جديد نابع من اصالتنا

أيضا مستوى الدراسة أراه ضعيف لا أدري لم !! لأننا اذا اردنا انشاء بناية رائعة الجمال او ناطحات سحاب.. غالبا ما نأتي بغربيين لإنشائها !!أكيد ستكون الهندسة بمعاييرهم و اسسهم الى جانب اليد العاملة المؤهلة 
... في الحقيقة الكثير من الاسباب المؤدية لهذا

انا عن نفسي لا ابالي ان كانت البنايات تواكب عصرنا حتى و لو خلت من لمسات هندسية اسلامية ليس لانني لا احبها بل كنوع من التغيير و لاثبات قدرتنا على الابداع و يكون اروع لو تكون هذه البنايات تطويرا لهندستنا و دمجا بينها و بين الحديث منها ... لكن ما يقلقني في هندستنا تلك الهندسة اللتي لا معنى لها و لا رسالة فاذا تمعنت بها لا 
تجد بها لا جمال و لا معنى و لا شيء سوى انها بناية بنوافذ و أبواب:80:


 ههههه أطلت عليكم اعذروني لكن هذا ما يأتي في بالي عندما أطرح على نفسي هذا السؤال

بانتظار أرائكم
و جزاك الله خير اختي على هذا الموضوع الرائع:34:
:56:​


----------

